# Sinister Laughs



## pookiemonster24 (Oct 24, 2009)

Recorded some random maniacal laughter yesterday
Here's a link:
zSHARE -


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Link not working*

Trys to connect but after 10 minutes Im still waiting....tried 5-6 times..same result. May want to check on it...


----------

